# Spot Hogg Sight Levels



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Just my opinion I guess, but does anyone besides me who shoots Spot Hogg sights for field, believe the only thing that keeps them from being a perfect sight is that the level su*ks?

Maybe it's just me. I shoot a Spot Hogg-it. The level is so small, I have trouble seeing it. And I guess because it is small, it seems really slow to respond to bow movements.

Any comments?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Small...yes, slow....no.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree with Bob.... 

I tend to pre aim and set my bubble close anyway....only on extreme side hills or up and down shots do I ever really have to pay much attention to mu bubble....on any sight . IMO if you are really making big bubble adjustments other then on extreme angles....your bow isn't balanced well or your form/technique needs some serious attention 

Plus with the Hogg you can use the wire :wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I agree with Bob....
> 
> I tend to pre aim and set my bubble close anyway....only on extreme side hills or up and down shots do I ever really have to pay much attention to mu bubble....on any sight . IMO if you are really making big bubble adjustments other then on extreme angles....your bow isn't balanced well or your form/technique needs some serious attention
> 
> Plus with the Hogg you can use the wire :wink:



My options for balancing my bow are slim to none except for my front stablizer. I shoot BH with pins. For NFAA it wouldn't be a big problem because you can have side counter weights now. But I also shoot the PA State Archery rules more than NFAA. They are very similar, but you are not allowed any counter balances in the PSAA. So if your bow tends to be heavy toward one side, there's not much you can do about it. And my home range has a lot of side hills and ups and downs. I guess that's why I notice it a lot. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the Hogg-it, but I do know that bubble in the Hogg-It takes a lot more time to respond and settle than does the bigger yellow on in my CBE sight I use for my 900 rounds.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> My options for balancing my bow are slim to none except for my front stablizer. I shoot BH with pins. For NFAA it wouldn't be a big problem because you can have side counter weights now. But I also shoot the PA State Archery rules more than NFAA. They are very similar, but you are not allowed any counter balances in the PSAA. So if your bow tends to be heavy toward one side, there's not much you can do about it. And my home range has a lot of side hills and ups and downs. I guess that's why I notice it a lot.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the Hogg-it, but I do know that bubble in the Hogg-It takes a lot more time to respond and settle than does the bigger yellow on in my CBE sight I use for my 900 rounds.


Hmmm, I would have thought that the smaller the level the "faster" it would respond. I know it's far fetched, but is there a chance your sight has been below freezing. I know the contents of the bubble aren't supposed freeze, but something doesn't sound right by it taking longer to respond.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know about response time but it sure did make for a great 80 yard pin/reference point. Just in practice though. :wink:


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i agree but for a different reason. i don't have a problem with the size but i do have a problem with the liquid that they use. my first sight i have no problem with and i've had it for 4 years . my 2nd sight had the "prestone" green liquid turn clear within 1 year. i sent it back to Spot Hogg and they fixed it real quick but they put a much darker green liquid in. that was really hard to see and it too turned clear in two months. i keep both my bows in the same location so it's not a storage problem . they say they don't make the levels , they just install them. the first pic is my 1st sight and the 2nd is my 2nd sight. no pics of the dark green replacement.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Well mine hasn't turned clear or anything like that. And like I said, it's my opinion, but I still think the bubble in that level is slow. 

When I set my third axis on that sight, I got the second axis set, then tilted the bow at about a 45 degree angle making sure everything was still squared up. I adjusted the third axis to where it was right in the middle of the marks. I went upstairs to get a pop, and when I got back, the bubble had slowly drifted and pegged to the right. I had to go through this process numerous times before I finally got it set.

But, like I said in my original post, the sight is a great sight if you can live with the level.

And as far as the wire, I've found it doesn't do me a lot of good, because with my aging eyes, I can hardly see that wire anyway. :sad:


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

The bubble is slow in them. but i have never really had a problem with that.


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

It does tend to run a little slow, but if you do pre-aim like myself and the hornet, they come right in, also bow balance is a must for any sight.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

GRIM said:


> It does tend to run a little slow, but if you do pre-aim like myself and the hornet, they come right in, also bow balance is a must for any sight.


OK guys. I hear you talking about bow balance. In my post I stated that when I shoot PA State Archery Assoc. Field Shoots, I am not allowed any counter balances whatsoever beyond my front stabilizer. How am I supposed to offset the tendancy of the bow to be off balance somewhat because of the sight weight. I'm all ears.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

In my post I stated that when I shoot PA State Archery Assoc. Field Shoots, I am not allowed any counter 
balances whatsoever beyond my front stabilizer.

Don't know how PA defines counter balances. Are you allowed to add mass weight to your riser? If so bolt or screw enough weight on the side of your riser to level you up. Lower is better when mounting the weights.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pbdollar said:


> Don't know how PA defines counter balances. Are you allowed to add mass weight to your riser? If so bolt or screw enough weight on the side of your riser to level you up. Lower is better when mounting the weights.


Don't have the rule book with me at work, but I'm 99.999999% sure that would be deemed illegal. That would be considered a counterbalance, and they are not allowed. The only thing they'll allow beyond the front stabilizer is an STS type of device.


----------

